

Ask HN: Have you had any experience with FundingUniverse.com?  - bdclimber14

I've heard very mixed reviews of FundingUniverse, and personally had a negative experience with them as a tech startup, although they never provided a service to us. I'd love to know if any other startups have used FundingUniverse.<p>TechCrunch did an article on FundingUniverse (mostly on an acquisition) http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/11/fundinguniverse-buys-twitjump-to-help-startups-leverage-twitter/
======
alexlaw
Hi BDClimber - my name is Alex (<http://www.about.me/AlexLawrence>) and I'm a
partner at FundingUniverse. We've actually been on TechCrunch again - here is
the link ([http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/17/lendio-helps-small-
business...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/17/lendio-helps-small-businesses-
secure-loans-raises-6-million-500-free-invites/)). You'll note from the
article we've changed our business model and are called Lendio as a result.
You can go to FundingUniverse.com and read about the change too (or follow us
on Twitter @Lendio). I'm sorry you had a negative experience - even though we
didn't do anything for you. I'm a bit confused what that means, but I'd like
to learn more. Would you mind emailing me? Alex@Lendio.com will do the trick.
We've tracked $240M+ loans (that we know of, the number is much higher since
we didn't use Lendio technology to track loans before). We have hundreds and
hundreds of testimonials and thousands of customer feedback forms. We aren't
perfect, but only a small percentage of our customers are unhappy.
Unfortunately, they are the ones that usually voice complaints online - but
just like this one, we communicate directly and openly to see if we can help.
I'll watch for your email and hope we can fix any negativity you personally
experienced.

